# Butts - Why 200 Degrees is Important



## Oakums (Feb 7, 2021)

Finished the Sunday Butt. 15 hrs total smoke time with no wrap. Pulled the Butt out of the smoker at 200 degrees. This was my second Butt. First one pulled it out around 190 ish. Big difference in the taste of smoke penetration and the fat. The fat cap was rendered in total. Little to no fat was left in the meat. Still plenty moist and the bark was awesome. So much better than the first one. Just need to have the time and patience for the additional smoke time.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 8, 2021)

Looks good. Did you wrap and let it rest for a while? I usually try to plan for 2 hours if I can wrapped in foil and towells and sitting in a cooler .


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 8, 2021)

Well done, Oakums!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 8, 2021)

Looks good. Yeap, 200-205 is what I shoot for.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 8, 2021)

Looks darn good. Yep sometimes you just need that extra temp to get that fat to render.
Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 8, 2021)

looks fantastic, good job!


----------



## ChrisLane (Feb 8, 2021)

Looks amazing!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 8, 2021)

When it hits 200* pay attention to how the probe goes in the meat vs say 190* it should be like pushing into soft butter. Check it all over. If you find a tight spot, wait until 205*. It’s not often but I have had to take them to 210* a couple times. So how the probe goes into the meat along with the temp is how I know when to pull them off.

That pork looks great. Nice job.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2021)

Great looking pork butt! 

Ryan


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 8, 2021)

Looks really good and lots of great looking bark on that pork!


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 8, 2021)

Good looking meat. 



SmokinEdge said:


> When it hits 200* pay attention to how the probe goes in the meat vs say 190* it should be like pushing into soft butter. Check it all over. If you find a tight spot, wait until 205*. It’s not often but I have had to take them to 210* a couple times. So how the probe goes into the meat along with the temp is how I know when to pull them off.
> 
> That pork looks great. Nice job.



Wise advise.


----------



## Oakums (Feb 10, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Looks good. Did you wrap and let it rest for a while? I usually try to plan for 2 hours if I can wrapped in foil and towells and sitting in a cooler .


Didn’t wrap it. Tented it and rested for 20 min.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 12, 2021)

Next time if you have time. Try to wrap it in a couple layers of foil then in some old towells and let it sit in a cooler for about two hours. You’ll pull it out and it will still be burning hot. But very juicy when you pull it!


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 12, 2021)

I also do the probe test and usually go to 205 or so.


----------



## Bigheaded (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm drooling over here, ordered my 1st smoker yesterday and when I get it I absolutely have to try and make one in hopes it comes out looking like yours, I would die. I'm new to this, what did you use for the rub? It mine comes out like that I might eat a plate of just the bark by itself :D


----------

